# If our looking to buy a new mitersaw consider this one



## b2rtch

I looked at this saw quite a while ago, I did not buy it because of its size, it is huge.


----------



## JustJoe

No price, so it's free?


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Hahaha only you joe. 
If it's free you better ran as fast as you can to your local lowes 
Even if you have to jump over the table saw and accidentally cut yourself, the point is get the thing!!

.....nope  they made me give up 400 bucks for it  lol


----------



## lumberjoe

I actually just looked at this last night. I agree with Bert. This thing is ungodly massive.


----------



## woodsmithshop

A sliding miter saw that only cuts 12"? my old Ryobi with 8 1/2" blade will cut 12", sorry but with that much blade and the cost of a 12" blade, I would hope to cut more than 12".


----------



## b2rtch

Any one who need a 12"should look at the Harbor Freight one.
I bought a Makita which has as much or more cross cut capacity than a 12" has the foot print of a 10" 
I thing the model number is LS1016.


----------



## Magnum

Just In Case Anyone would care to look at this Right Side Up.

This is it.

*(NO Offence Intended)*
88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888









88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
Also. If your looking for a Good 12" Multi Purpose Blade For this Saw or any other 12". This one might be a good bet.

My Mitre Saw is a 10" and I have 3 Different types of "Freud Diablos" and I'm Pleased with them all.
8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888








8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## MT_Stringer

I have one and still use the factory blade. I do have another blade (Diablo 96 tooth) but haven't switched yet. I like the depth stop for making quick and dirty dadoes. One reason I bought the saw was to get it closer to the wall. Not as close as the Festool but closer than my old miter saw.


----------



## NormG

Looks scary sharp to me, glad to hear it has worked out for you. Love the miter station, looks great


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Thanks rick now we all don't have to get a sore neck looking at it! 
Posted from my phone sorry i intended to fix it but got busy in shop. Also rick i most always use dewalt blades, but I've been hearing alot about diablo blades i will consider it.

-smitty, yeah i know ONLY 12"!! But it makes up for it in the depth of cut, just the other day i cut some crown molding that was abot 4-3/4" tall with no problems, really nice saw for that.

-MT_Stringer (Mike ? ) (my bad sorry). Really nice set up, man!! 
One thing you should consider, maybe box in the saw to help with dust collection, I'd seen a set up similar to yours and he boxed in the saw, ill get back to that.I'm going to try out putting a frame around the cart to help with my dust collection, only thing is though it will only suck up the real fine dust, and the chips will be left behind, ill just put a hinge on the one side so that i can open it up every now and then to vacuum it out. If anyone has a better suggestions please comment, I'm still planning this.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48068

Here's a link to another post on here about miter saw stations. 
(in the comments)(3rd one down)


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Oh almost forgot happy Thanksgiving to all.
I never remember these things lol


----------



## planeBill

the museum bought the same saw and it is a beasty. We cut the entire bottom worth of 2" thick SYP planking and some 4" stock for the forward staving and this machine just ate it up. Nice tool for sure.


----------



## Dedvw

I own (and love) this saw. It might have a massive frame, but the overall footprint is fairly small. It has great power, large capacity, cuts great and is a bargain price. I bought mine for $360 (400 with a 10%off coupon). I refer to it as the best saw in its price range.


----------



## MT_Stringer

@sawdustmaker…I got busy makin sawdust and haven' t got around to making a shroud. :-(


----------



## toehead

i'm super green new to wood working and bought this 3 months ,20 ft fence and gate,2 frames,corner jig,work bench ago..great tool.as for as the blade stop ,if i need more space i cut a measured block to set depth.


----------



## JHIM

i have one also but im not impressed at all.. it does have a ton of power but cant keep it square. great for framming and rough work but do not like it when it comes to fine angles


----------



## Net55

I bought this saw a few months ago. I agree with the OP on most points. The stock blade it comes with is good, so good that I haven't felt the need yet to put a blade on it that I got just for the saw. For the most part, my table saw just gathers dust now. The only drawback is the 12" slide, but I have an old craftsman radial arm saw for that. This saw is better than my previous makita (just worn it out after 12yrs of heavy use) and my dewalt (stolen, loved it).

The only real negative thing is the the sticker scale is slightly off (1/76 of an inch) on mine. Not a big deal for me, being a contractor for many years I am use to taking into consideration particular tools variances. I did contact support to see if they would send me a new sticker before i tried to peel of the old one, no response to my email. The positive locks are dead on.


----------

